

“Scientific Discovery Is Not Valuable Unless It Has Commercial Value.” - mikecane
http://jonathanturley.org/2013/07/09/the-rise-of-the-science-philistines-canadas-chief-science-regulator-announces-that-scientific-discovery-is-not-valuable-unless-it-has-commercial-value/

======
schrodingersCat
DNA, quantum theory, and yes quite a few early vaccines were developed without
any commercial goal in mind. Some of the biggest scientific discoveries were
done purely for the sake of discovery (i.e. basic science). This mentality is
toxic and will tank innovation in this country. This is not isolated to the
NRC. If you look at how the NIH (the biggest source of research funding in the
US) has changed their mission in the past few years, you will see that
translational science is being emphasized. Short term this will definitely
lead to more cures (the e.bola vaccine and HIV vaccines are the best
examples), but long term this will have the effect of stunting basic life
science research. Don't think its a big deal? Ask why the NIH is now funding 0
basic science PhD students. That's right not a reduction, zero basic science
pre-doctoral fellowships. I'm really glad someone posted this article

~~~
Theory5
My favorite example of science for humanity's sake was the development of the
polio vaccine. Its always sad to see someone like this who values commercial
benefits over scientific progress become head of a scientific organization.

------
scotty79
Commercial value is not valuable unless it's used to make a scientiic
discovery.

------
beauzero
Well throw the Polio vaccine out then.

